# Gparted LiveCD



## hells3000 (Apr 14, 2007)

I am trying to erase everything from my drive and installing w2k pro.
I need some guidance on how to operate this program....
many thanks


----------



## PC eye (Apr 14, 2007)

At first it will seem a little awkward since everyone no matter how experienced is still a "newbie" there. Have you downloaded and burned it to a cd-r? That will have to be done with a program that can burn iso disk images to cd-rs and make the disk bootable.

 Fortunately sourceforge.net provides a page full of screen shots as well as a brief tutorial seen at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/screenshots.php The visual references as well as the description here will help. Once you boot from the finished disk the entire process will be a little different between splash screens and the prompts that will keep coming up until you reach the main gui. At each use the defaults by simply pressing the enter key.

 With any Linux distro or tools get used to seeing "HDa1" for the primary ide master's "C" partition. A second partition on the host drive would be "HDa2". On a second ide drive slaved "HDb1" for the primary there and so forth. Once you are at the main gui you will see the first if more then one ide being displayed.

 The small button on the upper right has a dropdown menu showing all hard drives installed. For the single drive case like you may have there you then hightlight the partition detected and click on the remove button followed by clicking the apply button. A small window with a scrolling tab will then go back and forth there as the partition is removed.

 To exit simply click on the red buttom at the bottom right and choose between reboot or eject disk+reboot to see the drive drawer open for you to remove the disk. Once you click the reboot button there the system restarts. If you are going to put another cd in that's  a good time for that.


----------



## hells3000 (Apr 14, 2007)

PC eye said:


> At first it will seem a little awkward since everyone no matter how experienced is still a "newbie" there. Have you downloaded and burned it to a cd-r? That will have to be done with a program that can burn iso disk images to cd-rs and make the disk bootable.
> 
> Fortunately sourceforge.net provides a page full of screen shots as well as a brief tutorial seen at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/screenshots.php The visual references as well as the description here will help. Once you boot from the finished disk the entire process will be a little different between splash screens and the prompts that will keep coming up until you reach the main gui. At each use the defaults by simply pressing the enter key.
> 
> ...



Ive downloaded, burned to a media disk with a compatible iso image program, Ive booted 
And get this:

Gparted - Live CD 0.3.4-6 (auto-configure)
Gparted - Live CD Do X configure (mkxf86config.)
Gparted - Live CD macbook option
Gparted - Live CD with frame buffer
Gparted - Live CD Force VESA Driver
Gparted - Live CD Force I740 Driver
Gparted - Live CD Force I810 Driver
Boot MBr on first hard drive 
Boot partition#1 on first hard drive 
Boot partition #2 on first hard drive
Boot partition #3 on first hard drive 
Boot partition #4 on first hard drive 
Boot mbr on second hard drive 
Boot partion #1 on the second drive

I have tried 1st,2nd,3rd and 7th option.

And get this:
!!Invalid loop location/gparted.dat
!!Please export loop with a valid location or reboot and pass a proper loop=...
!!kernel command line!


After that I get /bin/ash:can't access tty; Job control turned off
/Newroot# 

About it  :/
Pc, Help!!!!!


----------



## PC eye (Apr 14, 2007)

When going past the 0.3.3.0 release there you will run into a snag. Those are no longer the independent or universal platform. I ran of those and found that you had to follow certain proceedures for mounting the new auto graphic configuration tool. For the non Linux user the last version for partitioning a drive for Windows is shown in the screen capture here. You'll notice it is a few releases lower then the last time I went for a download. It was a half dozen below the top.





 Earlier versions like the 2.8.1.1 version will also work just as well. This unfortunately was the last of the type prior to the new autoconfiguration tool.


----------



## hells3000 (Apr 14, 2007)

So Basically I format my hdd to nfs and that's it?


----------



## PC eye (Apr 15, 2007)

GParted will first need to remove the old and create the new partition. Once you have used GParted to create the new NTFS primary you will still have to format it as an NTFS type so it will usable as a logical drive. 2000 can then see a clean install there. One of the screen shots from the link posted earilier shows how to choose from the different partition types when going to format the drive. http://gparted.sourceforge.net/screens/gparted_7_big.jpg

You may need to right click on the link and choose the "open in new window" option if you have a popup blocker set.

EDIT: Here's one page of screen shots. These are for the 0.3.3 release advised as seen at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/larry/livecd/livecd.htm


----------



## hells3000 (Apr 15, 2007)

PC eye said:


> GParted will first need to remove the old and create the new partition. Once you have used GParted to create the new NTFS primary you will still have to format it as an NTFS type so it will usable as a logical drive. 2000 can then see a clean install there. One of the screen shots from the link posted earilier shows how to choose from the different partition types when going to format the drive. http://gparted.sourceforge.net/screens/gparted_7_big.jpg
> 
> You may need to right click on the link and choose the "open in new window" option if you have a popup blocker set.
> 
> EDIT: Here's one page of screen shots. But these are for the 0.3.3 release as seen at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/larry/livecd/livecd.htm



Ive deleted the old partion but when you make a new partion it asks you how big do you want the partion to be...
Minimum 8 bytes do I make it 8?
Ive done it with 8 bytes and formatted to nfs


----------



## PC eye (Apr 15, 2007)

Are you planning to have a single primary partition or a second one for storing files? If it is 40gb or less you will want the full amount of drive space. You simply use the up and down arror type buttons seen and click on the one that will increase the number seen in the center since that will be the actual part_ion size. The above and below figures are for spacing the partition from the beginning or end of the drive. You will want 0% at both ends!_


----------



## hells3000 (Apr 15, 2007)

PC eye said:


> Are you planning to have a single primary partition or a second one for storing files? If it is 40gb or less you will want the full amount of drive space. You simply use the up and down arror type buttons seen and click on the one that will increase the number seen in the center since that will be the actual part_ion size. The above and below figures are for spacing the partition from the beginning or end of the drive. You will want 0% at both ends!_


            

I am trying to make a partition to get windows in there then I will save files in the same hdd..


----------



## PC eye (Apr 16, 2007)

Once GParted creates the new partition you can try using the format option there if present or use the standard method provided by Microsoft as seen at http://www.microsoft.com/technet/prodtechnol/Windows2000Pro/reskit/part2/proch04.mspx?mfr=true or simply follow the guideline for installing 2000 seen at http://www.dewassoc.com/support/win2000/partwin2000.htm

 Whether by GParted or partitioning the drive with a tool on a 2000 boot floppy the next step of formatting the new primary is just as easy while that takes longer to see a full format depending on the size of the drive itself. For an additional reference for formatting the new NTFS primary you can refer to the guide seen at http://www.dewassoc.com/support/win2000/format2000.htm  if you can stuck on something along the way. Once you have GParted create the new primary the rest should go easy enough.


----------

